# Power steering and power brakes



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

The S-10 truck I am converting had power steering and power brakes, and I am wondering how important having those will be in the converted vehicle. Now, I am used to driving an automatic with power everything, so, just using the shifter will be different for me, but with the regen braking of the AC motor, I would think that this might eliminate the need for power brakes...

Power steering might be nice to have, but I am unsure on how to install that at this time. Is turning the wheels of a vehicle without power steering the same as it is when turning the wheels of a vehicle in neutral being pushed down a driveway? I am a little more concerned with power steering to be able to swerve to avoid accidents if needed.

The next question is, would taking these out make the conversion that much easier?... And in Ohio during the winter, how much will they help in the slushy snow, or won't it matter much?
I think regardless of if I want to add it or not, I will have to wait until next Spring/Summer to add it anyways.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

unless you change steering rack to manual, plan on electric power steering pump if you have power steering now.... there are lots of examples here of both routes for the s10. you probably DONT want to drive an unpowered power steering rack unless you are looking to build wrist strength.

vacuum assisted power brakes are a must for safety on a vehicle originally having power brakes. easy w/ electric vac pump. several different solutions from all-in-one from VBS (visit evolveelectrics.com) or a thomas/other vac pump w sensor/relay. take a look at my Miata build for vac pump configuration.


----------



## genderen (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi,

Regarding the powersteering, it's possible to go for an electric powersteering. This means no electric pump or whatso, the powersteering itself is fully electric. This will work on 12v and that's it. This could be a solution for you?

Patrick


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

genderen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Regarding the powersteering, it's possible to go for an electric powersteering. This means no electric pump or whatso, the powersteering itself is fully electric. This will work on 12v and that's it. This could be a solution for you?
> 
> Patrick



Here's a great wiki on the subject:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19505


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Those pumps seem to be hard to find. 

And here might be a stupid question, but can the one pump be used for both the power brakes and the power steering? Or does it need to be two different systems?

This pump leads me to believe that it can do both at the same time. 
http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=VacummBrakingSystem

This one makes it seem like it is only for the brakes.
http://www.evsource.com/tls_braking_system.php


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

If you had vacuum assist power steering the EVTV link would be valid, but I've never heard of it, I would call it a typo.

Power steering is almost always hydraulic, (or electric, but if it is you're already set).

Power brakes are usually vacuum assist, however there are some hydraulic systems, which means you might get away with a single pump for PS/PB in a hydraulic only system, but not in a vacuum/hydraulic system.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 22, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> Those pumps seem to be hard to find.
> 
> And here might be a stupid question, but can the one pump be used for both the power brakes and the power steering? Or does it need to be two different systems?
> 
> ...



Don’t be silly mate. For power steering use VW polo pump. You can get it for as little as 30£ of the eBay. For vacuum use hella type pump. Those are even cheaper. Reservoir can be made out of anything. Aluminium water bottle will do. That’s proper automotive gear. 

These EV gadgets in your links look cheap Chinese, and cost fortune.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

This is where I am afraid I will run into trouble. I don't know much when it comes to brakes and steering. I can barely point out what is what for the ICE components of those systems, let alone how they work.

In terms of the overall conversion process timeline, would it be acceptable to do the batteries, charger, J1772 plug, controller, motor, and transmission mounting first, and then focus on the brakes/throttle and steering second, gauges third? Or will there be part placement decisions and choices that will impact how the power brakes/steering can be implemented. I've already realized that the size of the DC-DC converter has to be a certain size. But, there should be plenty of room under the hood of the S-10, so that is not as much of a concern. Wiring all the 12V stuff correctly and hooking up all the tubes right is going to be some work too.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 22, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> This is where I am afraid I will run into trouble. I don't know much when it comes to brakes and steering. .


No much to know there, mate. Brake assistance needs vacuum. Hella pump makes it. Power steering needs ATF circulation. VW polo pump does it. They both designed to run pretty much constantly. All you need to do is lay the pipe work. Simple as that.


----------

